# Whatsapp call history and call duration log? Can they refuse my PMV if I cant prove?



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have submitted a PMV 2 weeks ago. I have submitted all my evidence to support my application, however, when trying to retrieve my call logs and call history, Whatsapp doesn't have some sort of history log like Skype does! 

There is a section where it shows recent calls but I want something that goes waaaay back from when we started! And the recent tab only shows recent calls. 

The majority of our calls have been through Whatsapp and I didn't submit any call logs because there was no way to go back since we first started talking! or is there??? 
(We are now using Skype to call btw) At the time, I never knew our relationship was going to head this direction so I didn't feel I needed to have records of these types of things! 

Whatsapp chat history I have way over 1000 pages there, but the call history isn't recorded when I email the chat history to my email! 

Does anyone know? Any phone savvy people here? 

Can they refuse a PMV on the simple fact that there is no call history evidence???


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

On the right handside when you are in the contact there is "more" click on that then "email chat".

They can refuse you on no chat history because it can look like you don't communicate with each other.


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> On the right handside when you are in the contact there is "more" click on that then "email chat".
> 
> They can refuse you on no chat history because it can look like you don't communicate with each other.


I don't have that option on my iphone.  
It only says export chat and that send it to your email. But when I look on the email attachment, no call history is recorded. Could you see yours?

I have plenty and plenty of chat history (via text on whatsapp) but I cant seem to find the history from when we spoke over the phone. Do I make sense?

Oh no im stressing big time now!


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

I know what you mean...
What phone/operating system do you use?


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Tashpotato said:


> I know what you mean...
> What phone/operating system do you use?


Im using an iphone 6s with iOS 9.3.0

Does that mean that everyone else can see theirs and not me?


----------



## spiedze (Sep 7, 2015)

chookie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted a PMV 2 weeks ago. I have submitted all my evidence to support my application, however, when trying to retrieve my call logs and call history, Whatsapp doesn't have some sort of history log like Skype does!
> 
> ...


I had the same problem when recently applying for Partner visa (820). We have been in long distance relationship for almost two years, and communicated mainly via Whatsapp and Skype. Neither of us kept Skype history, and Facetime only shows couple of most recent calls. What I did was - went through my Whatsapp chat history and cut out conversations from different times during our relationship, such as planning our trips to see each other, our feelings for each other, talking about each other's family etc. I included maybe ten different conversations over two year period, which I know isn't much, but it already came to many many pages. I also explained about not keeping Skype history. Occasionally my now husband called me on the phone, for example when internet failed, even though usually they were very short conversations, I did include those, and again, added a little explanation.

Not sure if this is any help. I basically tried to include everything that I had the access to and briefly explained why I couldn't show more. Having said all that, my visa has not been approved yet, so I can't guarantee that this is a correct way to do it. We did have a lot of evidence in all the other categories, so hopefully it all evens out.


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

Same as me then then, so when on the whatsapp conversation with your partner... click on their name at the top middle and a new menu will appear, it will list any media or links etc that you have sent and received, and also "export chat" - is that what you mean you've tried?


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Tashpotato said:


> Same as me then then, so when on the whatsapp conversation with your partner... click on their name at the top middle and a new menu will appear, it will list any media or links etc that you have sent and received, and also "export chat" - is that what you mean you've tried?


Yes that's what I've tried but doesn't show any phone call history or duration when I export it to my email.

What can you do if you don't have call history? Surely they can't refuse an application because of that!


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

I would take the other dudes advice and just send what you have, and explain that actual calls aren't on there. I'm sure other people have had the same issues.
don't worry, just concentrate on what you do have!


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Put all you can, but saying they can't refuse it based on that.
Think of it this way, if you tell them it is the main proof of everything and the base of communication but then can't prove it and are just saying to them, trust me....
Sorry to play devil's advocate but the hardest thing to do when looking at your own application is to do it impartially and to look at the weaknesses and what you can do to improve on it.
The other people have made some great suggestions and just keep thinking of anything else that you may be able to add that strengthens your claim and you should be fine.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't use whatsapp much at all. I just tried a call on it and it doesn't show on the main chat screen anyway that is probably why it doesn't show when you export it. We used Viber and had no issues with it showing call logs.

Do you use anything else for phone calls like Facebook?

DIBP can reject if there are any reasons that they believe a couple is not genuine.


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> I don't use whatsapp much at all. I just tried a call on it and it doesn't show on the main chat screen anyway that is probably why it doesn't show when you export it. We used Viber and had no issues with it showing call logs.
> 
> Do you use anything else for phone calls like Facebook?
> 
> DIBP can reject if there are any reasons that they believe a couple is not genuine.


We both don't have Facebook. We have only communicated by whatsapp calls. We are now using Skype everyday but I'm afraid that they will ask for for past phone call logs and I can't prove whatsapp calls from the past. But texts we have more than enough proof. Emails, gifts, receipts, money transfers etc.

I'm stressing out now


----------



## Bestie (Mar 9, 2016)

When i used iphone with whatsapp be4 i could do it. I noticed the new version doesnt jave that option. However, i think if you email whatsapp and ask for help they might be able to sort that out for u. My experience dealing with Google, uber etc. They are very very good at supporting their customers even the service is free. Last option would be taking screen shots on your phone and paste them all in one word document. Hope it helps and sont stress out too much as it is quite explainable x


----------



## Bestie (Mar 9, 2016)

Btw, i didnt have any phone calls log and they were okay about it.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

We used mainly Facebook for all our communications and I just cut pages out here and there and submitted it.

I also had some phone records from my australian phone and attached a couple of bills.

I had some 2000 pages of Facebook chat and attached and extract of about 60 pages and said the whole 2000 were available should they desire it


----------



## Cyllan (Mar 24, 2016)

Bestie said:


> Btw, i didnt have any phone calls log and they were okay about it.


Same here - we had internet chat logs & facebook chat and posts but no logs showing phone calls at all. Just told them that we talk every day but there are no records to prove it because of the way the bills are laid out. You can't produce what you don't have!


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Cyllan said:


> Same here - we had internet chat logs & facebook chat and posts but no logs showing phone calls at all. Just told them that we talk every day but there are no records to prove it because of the way the bills are laid out. You can't produce what you don't have!


Oh Phew! I knew I wasn't alone on this one!

Did you apply for a PMV? Has your visa been approved?


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

Chookie, Do the calls actually come up in your chats now? Like on screen? Just scroll up and take screenshots?


----------



## Cyllan (Mar 24, 2016)

chookie said:


> Oh Phew! I knew I wasn't alone on this one!
> 
> Did you apply for a PMV? Has your visa been approved?


No, my husband is on a 309, we are waiting for the 100 to be granted


----------



## chookie (Mar 29, 2016)

Tashpotato said:


> Chookie, Do the calls actually come up in your chats now? Like on screen? Just scroll up and take screenshots?


Yeah now I'm taking screen shots of them but I can't go back from call logs from last year.

I've emailed whatsapp a few days ago. I'll see what they say

So now I'm starting to use Skype.


----------



## panda286 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Seems like the relevant thread to ask this so just giving it a shot here.

I applied for my partner visa in March 2017. Haven't had any communication from a CO yet. Not even sure if one has been assigned or not, which is stressing me out quite a bit considering I submitted my PC and medical by May (even before they were requested).

Now I'm stressing out even more because I feel like I don't have enough information that I've submitted. We talk primarily on Whatsapp and I had close to 5000 pages of a word document (this is from October 2015 to March 2016 - we switched devices so lost all the history before it because honestly, who starts a relationship by keeping in mind that they have to submit all this evidence ahead). However, I've read a lot on this forum about social media evidence. We are very private about our relationship so barely have any social media presence. We have a bunch of mutual friends on Facebook and some pictures together on Instagram which I've uploaded and tagged my husband in but that's about it. I'm worried that we don't have a lot of evidence. We have call logs but we talk usually twice a week so maybe that's also not enough. Also most of our calls are missed calls where we ring up to wake the other person up for work (time difference issues!) before getting on to Whatsapp chat.

Is there anything else anyone can suggest that we should give, or does this sound like enough evidence? The usual marriage and engagement pictures are all there. Never went on a honeymoon so we mainly have pictures from events and a bunch of selfies together.


----------



## dwhiffin1977 (Jun 28, 2018)

chookie said:


> Yeah now I'm taking screen shots of them but I can't go back from call logs from last year.
> 
> I've emailed whatsapp a few days ago. I'll see what they say
> 
> So now I'm starting to use Skype.


Hey Chookie ... Just wondering if you ever got a reply from WhatsApp and how your VISA application went. Hope it was all successful in the end. My fiance is in the process of submitting an PMV also and I have an extensive chat history for 2 years but have just realised it doesn't keep the call log for more than the last 2 months it seems.


----------

